# Баян "Сатурн"



## dmitriy98 (10 Июн 2017)

Здравствуйте.
Хотелось бы получить побольше информации о баяне "Сатурн" ( 3хрядовый, 7 регистров, московская экспериментальная фабрика музыкальных инструментов). В частности интересует звук, удобство использования, возможные проблемы, подойдёт ли он любителю.
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## zet10 (11 Июн 2017)

Плохой инструмент, не советую.Крайне не надёжная регистровая машинка, очень не удобные " овальные" кнопки, звучание аккорда как в " бочке", учитывая дешевые кусковые голоса и " пузатый" корпус.Идея многорегистрового трехрядного баяна, крайне не удачно воплотилась в этом инструменте.


----------



## dmitriy98 (11 Июн 2017)

спасибо большое


----------

